# Suse Linux nimmt falsche Grafikkarte



## JohnDoe (23. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute ein opensuse 10.1 installiert.
In meinem System habe ich zum einen eine SIS onboard Grafikkarte, zum anderen eine GeForce 7300 mit zwei DVI-Ausgängen.
Während der Installation hatte ich die GeForce an dem Monitor angeschlossen und das GUI hat diese verwendet. Danach habe ich Suse gestartet und dort verwendet er nur die SIS-Karte. Die Ausgänge der GeForce bleiben schwarz.
Daraufhin habe ich ein normales VGA-Kabel an die SIS und den Monitor angeschlossen und dann versucht, die NVidia-Treiber zu installieren. Dort meckert er aber, dass keine NVidia-Karte vorhanden ist. Ich habe daraufhin versucht, mit einer Live-CD zu booten. Ich habe dafür Ubuntu genommen. Dort das selbe Problem obwohl bei dieser CD die NVidia-Treiber drauf sein sollten.
In allen Fällen kann ich via Strg Alt F1 in die Konsole gehen, auch wenn das VGA-Kabel nicht an der SIS dran ist.
Ich habe leider auch im BIOS keine Möglichkeit gefunden, die onBoard-Karte zu deaktivieren.
Kann mir einer von euch helfen? Danke im voraus.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (23. November 2006)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle das BIOS nochmals durchstöbern. Da sollte es auf jedem Fall stehen.

Irgendwas mit VGA oder so i.d.R. .
Wenn wir wüssten welches Bios du hast könnten wir dir vielleicht weiterhelfen.

http://www.bios-info.de/bios/compend.htm#


----------



## JohnDoe (23. November 2006)

Ich habe das BIOS bereits durchsucht. Ich kann die Soundkarte abschalten, die GraKa aber nicht.
Kann man vielleicht via Bootparameter da etwas ändern? Das Problem tritt ja bei der festen Installation und bei der Live-CD auf.
Die Konsole wird ja auch über diesen Ausgang angesteuert nur eben alles, was mit X11 zu tun hat nicht.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (23. November 2006)

Bootparameter sicher nicht, aber in der xorg.conf (oder XFree86.conf) in /etc/X* sollte sowas in der Art sein...kannst du diese mal posten?

Alles von der Konsole wird automatisch an alle Ausgänge geschickt (so ist es zumindest bei mir)


----------



## JohnDoe (23. November 2006)

Ich find nur merkwürdig das linux dann sagt, dass keine NVidia-Karte im Gerät ist. Starte ich sax2, so zeigt er mir als GraKa auch nur die SIS an.
Ich schicke die conf gleich nach.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (23. November 2006)

Was zeigt lspci -v (als root)? (vielleicht brauchst du dafür pciutils)

Du hast die Grafikkarte richtig angeschlossen? (mit mögl. zusätzlichem Stromanschluss). Wahrscheinlich schaltet das Motherboard automatisch deswegen zu SIS, weil er die Graka nicht richtig erkennt/angeschlossen ist.

Was zeigt die /var/log/Xo*   Logdatei?

Hast du schonmal probiert die original NVIDIA Treiber von der nvidia Seite zu benutzen?

Hattest du vorher schonmal Windows laufen auf dem Rechner und funktionierte da alles ohne Probleme?

Was für ein Motherboard hast du?


----------



## JohnDoe (24. November 2006)

Ich habe parallel auch ein Windows auf der Machine und das  über die NVidia.
Ich habe auch die original-NVidia-Treiber verwendet, aber da sagt er eben, dass keine NVidia gefunden wurde.

Hier mal die komplette Ausgabe von lspci -v:


```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 761/M761 Host (rev 01)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202
00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS965 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 48)
00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)
00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)
00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)
00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)
00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller
00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 182 SATA/RAID Controller (rev 01)
00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
00:1f.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03)
lo113-gr-pc:/home/grossman # lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 761/M761 Host (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1099
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 3.0
        Capabilities: [d0] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface
        Capabilities: [f0] HyperTransport: Interrupt Discovery and Configuration
        Capabilities: [5c] HyperTransport: Revision ID: 1.05

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=68
        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff
        Memory behind bridge: fc100000-fc1fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f0000000-f7ffffff
        Capabilities: [a4] HyperTransport: UnitID Clumping

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS965 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 48)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1095
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 201
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at 1c80 [size=16]
        Capabilities: [58] Power Management version 2

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 109f
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 173, IRQ 225
        I/O ports at 1400 [size=256]
        I/O ports at 1000 [size=128]
        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1095
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 233
        Memory at fc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1095
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 50
        Memory at fc001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1095
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 58
        Memory at fc002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1095
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 217
        Memory at fc003000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 182 SATA/RAID Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1095
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 193
        I/O ports at 1cb0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 1ca4 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 1ca8 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 1ca0 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 1c90 [size=16]
        I/O ports at 1c00 [size=128]
        Capabilities: [58] Power Management version 2

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Unknown device 0000
        Capabilities: [c0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [d0] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [f4] Power Management version 2

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1091
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 209
        I/O ports at 1800 [size=256]
        Memory at fc004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
        Flags: fast devsel
        Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
        Flags: fast devsel

00:1f.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: [d0] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [bc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping
        Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [f4] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1099
        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel, IRQ 11
        BIST result: 00
        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
        Memory at fc100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]
        I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]
        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [50] AGP version 3.0

lo113-gr-pc:/home/grossman # clear
lo113-gr-pc:/home/grossman # lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 761/M761 Host (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1099
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 3.0
        Capabilities: [d0] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface
        Capabilities: [f0] HyperTransport: Interrupt Discovery and Configuration
        Capabilities: [5c] HyperTransport: Revision ID: 1.05

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=68
        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff
        Memory behind bridge: fc100000-fc1fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f0000000-f7ffffff
        Capabilities: [a4] HyperTransport: UnitID Clumping

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS965 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 48)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1095
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 201
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at 1c80 [size=16]
        Capabilities: [58] Power Management version 2

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 109f
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 173, IRQ 225
        I/O ports at 1400 [size=256]
        I/O ports at 1000 [size=128]
        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1095
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 233
        Memory at fc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1095
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 50
        Memory at fc001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1095
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 58
        Memory at fc002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1095
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 217
        Memory at fc003000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 182 SATA/RAID Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1095
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 193
        I/O ports at 1cb0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 1ca4 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 1ca8 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 1ca0 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 1c90 [size=16]
        I/O ports at 1c00 [size=128]
        Capabilities: [58] Power Management version 2

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Unknown device 0000
        Capabilities: [c0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [d0] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [f4] Power Management version 2

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1091
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 209
        I/O ports at 1800 [size=256]
        Memory at fc004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
        Flags: fast devsel
        Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
        Flags: fast devsel

00:1f.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: [d0] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [bc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping
        Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [f4] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 1099
        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel, IRQ 11
        BIST result: 00
        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
        Memory at fc100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]
        I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]
        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [50] AGP version 3.0
```

Ich kann da auch keine andere GraKa sehen. Das musst doch zu machen sein...


----------

